# I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Did any of you catch this last night? :nono2:

This is a super turd of a show and I can’t believe they treat us peasants this way. At different times in the first episode I was like WTF, that team lost the food privilege and the winning team was told not to give any part of there food to the losers. That didn’t work, they all shared the winners food. 

Another part was a contest for tribe leader and it was a total fail of a Competition from cheating by holding onto posts that had a bucket of some kind of sludge that if tipped onto person, said person would lose. Well said person did lose but was wearing a rain coat so she wouldn’t get her hair dirty, I guess. 

There were so many things that should have insulted your intelligence. 

And then I get my first glimpse of a married couple that are supposedly so popular that even people that live in the Uganda Jungle talk about them all day long. But for some reason I have never heard of them until last night, this couples name, the “Hills”. I must be living under a rock because I have never heard of them until last night. 

I could go on but would rather be entertained by your thoughts on this show if you have any?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

The show seemed fake as hell to me. Especially their camp. Looks like a big set.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> The show seemed fake as hell to me. Especially their camp. Looks like a big set.


It did look like a set and did you notice the cameras were painted camouflage?:lol:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Since I was doing stuff around the house and wasn't really going to be able to pay much attention to anything for any length of time, I left NBC on last night and all I can say is I don't think they could concoct a worse show if they tried. That was horrible and the so-called celebrities were insufferable has-beens and wannabees - sorry Heidi and Spencer, that goes for you and your overblown perceptions of yourselves too.

If they cancel the show tonight, does everyone have to stay in the jungle? Please.....


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

say-what said:


> Since I was doing stuff around the house and wasn't really going to be able to pay much attention to anything for any length of time, I left NBC on last night and all I can say is I don't think they could concoct a worse show if they tried. That was horrible and the so-called celebrities were insufferable has-beens and wannabees - sorry Heidi and Spencer, that goes for you and your overblown perceptions of yourselves too.
> 
> If they cancel the show tonight, does everyone have to stay in the jungle? Please.....


4 nights a week for 3 weeks is an eternity for a stinker of a show like this one :lol: 
But you raise an interesting question if they take this show off the airwave do they get set free, or can they make this more interesting for us the viewer by turning the tide by going the "Running Man" style game show route

I would watch then


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

It will make me find the time to watch and clear off all the recorded shows that have stacked up over the fall season on my 722......

Prison Break....

Boston Legal....

Heroes.....

Damages....

Breaking Bad....

The Tudors....

:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I watched most of the show on FF4 and actually enjoyed it (at least the commercials).

Series Link was quickly deleted and NBC will not have to worry about my running up their phone bill by calling any of the toll-free numbers on the contestants shirts


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly, I can tell you what network I won't be watching for the next three weeks.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

So far this show looks like it would be more appropriately named “I'm a TV viewer ... Get Me the F Out of Here”


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> And then I get my first glimpse of a married couple that are supposedly so popular that even people that live in the Uganda Jungle talk about them all day long. But for some reason I have never heard of them until last night, this couples name, the "Hills". I must be living under a rock because I have never heard of them until last night.


The Hills was the name of their show.

His name is Spencer Pratt. Her name is Heidi (Montag) Pratt.

And yes, they're idiots.

I didn't really "watch" the show, but it was on "in the background", mostly because there's NOTHING ON TV EXCEPT THIS GARBAGE. I hate the "off season".

Clearly, most of these "celebrities" are attention seeking morons. Stephen Baldwin - has he done anything except appear on "celebrity reality shows"? Two comedian chicks I've never heard of. Sanjaya "I want to be a pop star but I suck too horribly and have a stupid haircut" Malakar.

The "interesting" part of the show for me was that Lou Diamond Phillips and John Salley, seemed (at least in the parts of the show that I paid attention to) like they could care less that they're "ON TV". They're there (it seemed) because this was a chance to give some money to charity. They both made comments about being appreciative of living in the spotlight for the last however many years they've been "famous". Of all the "celebrities", those two seemed like they were the most "grounded", even recognizing that 'fame is fleeting' and commenting about how Spencer and Heidi were "more famous than us right now".

All in all, the show is pretty lame. It's one of those that if I happen to be sitting in front of the TV with nothing on, and it comes on, I might watch with one eye while I'm doing whatever else I'm doing, but I certainly won't go out of my way to record, or otherwise catch, the show.

Yes, I admit, I'm a "reality TV" junkie, and this show is sort of like the accident you see on the way to work - you have to slow down and look at it, even though you know you shouldn't.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Against my better judgement I setup a series link for this show. I figured I'd give it a show considering noting much else is on. Then I happened to catch a promo where they mantioned the "cast" and among them was the wife of Rod Blagovitch. It was in that instant that I decided watching a blank screen would be better.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

pfp said:


> Against my better judgement I setup a series link for this show. I figured I'd give it a show considering noting much else is on. Then I happened to catch a promo where they mantioned the "cast" and among them was the wife of Rod Blagovitch. *It was in that instant that I decided watching a blank screen would be better*.


Then you missed the best part when Mrs Blago was asked if her husband was guilty. Her long-winded defense of him on NBC made for a touching, much needed political break.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> The Hills was the name of their show.
> 
> His name is Spencer Pratt. Her name is Heidi (Montag) Pratt.
> 
> And yes, they're idiots.


The best thing (for the network) would be for one of the Pratt's to get voted off this week and keep the other around until the end. 2+ weeks of listening to the other whine about how life sucks without the other.

The best thing for the viewer though would be to time warp to July 1st and put this misery behind us..


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sort of surprised that this train wreck did as well as it did in the ratings, I'm curious as to how many viewers they lose tonight. I know I'll be watching anything but this.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/02/monday-ratings-im-a-celebrity-leads-nbc-to-victory/19806


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

say-what said:


> I'm sort of surprised that this train wreck did as well as it did in the ratings, I'm curious as to how many viewers they lose tonight. I know I'll be watching anything but this.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/02/monday-ratings-im-a-celebrity-leads-nbc-to-victory/19806


I am willing to bet it drops down tonight


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

HDG said:


> Then you missed the best part when Mrs Blago was asked if her husband was guilty. Her long-winded defense of him on NBC made for a touching, much needed political break.


Well, you know, he DID do everything for "The People" 100% of the time, all the time, every day, and that made the powerful politicians and special interest groups angry, so they framed him and railroaded him out of town.

It's all a setup - why can't you just all see that.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

What is this crap you people speak of? No, don't tell me, this is why I spend my time watching movies/sports and documentaries when I watch tv, and spend my other times playing video games, reading or learning new things.

Tv shows by and large now are complete mindless manure.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Well, you know, he DID do everything for "The People" 100% of the time, all the time, every day, and that made the powerful politicians and special interest groups angry, so they framed him and railroaded him out of town.
> 
> It's all a setup - why can't you just all see that.


_[:lol: hee-hee]_


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Zellio said:


> What is this crap you people speak of? No, don't tell me, this is why I spend my time watching movies/sports and documentaries when I watch tv, and spend my other times playing video games, reading or learning new things.
> 
> *Tv shows by and large now are complete mindless manure*.


I think this one falls within your definition.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I am willing to bet it drops down tonight


I think you're right, but not at first. Most of us will tune in to see the finish of the elimination challenge ... then tune out.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, I have not watched this show but the if the name is I'm a Celebrity ... *Get Me Out of Here * wouldn't you WANT to be eliminated?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> Ok, I have not watched this show but the if the name is I'm a Celebrity ... *Get Me Out of Here * wouldn't you WANT to be eliminated?


That is what one would think.:lol:
They goofed that title up.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm waiting for "I Should Be A Celebrity - Get Me A Show!!!". That's what Octo-mom did and now she has one in Britain. I really hope Americans tune it out and never let it come here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

pfp said:


> Ok, I have not watched this show but the if the name is I'm a Celebrity ... *Get Me Out of Here *wouldn't you WANT to be eliminated?


More than one contestant wants to do just that, pfp! The rest seem to want whatever moneys they can get for their respective charities. From what I saw last night, NBC would like us viewers to pay for that too.

I wonder if the celebs are geting something for themselves? Anything this bad has to be a paid gig.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> More than one contestant wants to do just that, pfp! The rest seem to want whatever moneys they can get for their respective charities. From what I saw last night, NBC would like us viewers to pay for that too.
> 
> I wonder if the celebs are geting something for themselves? Anything this bad has to be a paid gig.


I guarantee Heidi and Spencer are getting paid something, or they would have left last night. I'm sure some of that phone call to the producer was edited out so we couldn't hear what they talked about.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

HDG said:


> I think you're right, but not at first. Most of us will tune in to see the finish of the elimination challenge ... then tune out.


Not me.

When they first showed the dunk tank, I thought, "oh good, they're going to waterboard these idiots." I would have watched that.... :lol: Instead it's just bugs....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

say-what said:


> Not me.
> 
> When they first showed the dunk tank, I thought, "oh good, *they're going to waterboard these idiots.*" I would have watched that.... :lol: Instead it's just bugs....


I thought the same when I heard it... and given the network airing it...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> I think you're right, but not at first. Most of us will tune in to see the finish of the elimination challenge ... then tune out.


Even that is stupid, why do they get to wear rain gear for that also?



say-what said:


> Not me.
> 
> When they first showed the dunk tank, I thought, "oh good, they're going to waterboard these idiots." I would have watched that.... :lol: Instead it's just bugs....


I'm with you +1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> *Even that is stupid*, why do they get to wear rain gear for that also?


Probably. :lol: But I put in two hours of my time, so I'd like to see how they treat the first elimination... it's the masochist in me. :sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I guarantee Heidi and Spencer are getting paid something, or they would have left last night. I'm sure some of that phone call to the producer was edited out so we couldn't hear what they talked about.


Don't you just love the drama?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

These rich folks couldn’t hold up on survivor


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> These rich folks couldn't hold up on survivor


Hell no. This "camp" is so fake.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Totally lame.. More than 1/2 the people I did not have a clue who they where. Watched about 20 minutes of it. Sanjia? Give me a break and the wife of a politician. Anything with Steven Baldwin in it you know is destine to be bad. 

Cracks me up. Winners get a chicken dinner. Loosers get Beans and rice. Real tough.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

This is going to get ugly real fast for NBC :lol:

----------

Heidi and Spencer -- Quitters

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/02/heidi-and-spencer-quitters/

Heidi and Spencer have followed through on their threat -- they have quit the NBC reality show "I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here!"

A source close to production tells TMZ the "Hills" duo walked off the set for good after the live portion of last night's show. It is unclear how the show will handle their leaving on tonight's episode.

Guess they weren't faking ... for a change.

UPDATE -- We're told the Red Cross, the charity Spencer was playing for on the show, now wants nothing to do with the program. It's unclear whether they would have received anything anyway -- but regardless, the Spencer experience left a bad taste in their mouth


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDG said:


> More than one contestant wants to do just that, pfp! The rest seem to want whatever moneys they can get for their respective charities. From what I saw last night, NBC would like us viewers to pay for that too.
> 
> I wonder if the celebs are geting something for themselves? Anything this bad has to be a paid gig.





dave29 said:


> I guarantee Heidi and Spencer are getting paid something, or they would have left last night. I'm sure some of that phone call to the producer was edited out so we couldn't hear what they talked about.


This is suppose to be a strictly for charity event with the celebrities getting nothing more then a free vacation (once they are eliminated) and face time but that phone call last night made me suspicious on two fronts:

1) Are they getting some kind of appearance fee? After watching 30 minutes of the show, I would almost guess that Spencer does nothing (not even call his mother) for free.
2) Does Spencer have something to do with the production of the show? He and Heidi seemed to have a little more run of the place then anyone else.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> This is going to get ugly real fast for NBC :lol:
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


I'm sure the producers have some kind of guarantee in place where American Red Cross would get at least something. I suspect that each night the celebrities 'survive':lol: out there that amount goes up


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> This is going to get ugly real fast for NBC :lol:
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Or it's just more fake publicity to keep the idiots watching to see if they really do leave this time - I'll pass and read about it tomorrow......

Well, maybe they really did quit - just publicity seeking idiots. Hope they crash and burn......

http://perezhilton.com/2009-06-02-spencers-back-in-the-game
We just got off the phone with the I'm A Celebrity&#8230;Get Me Out Of Here quitter and he couldn't help but be thrilled with how things turned out for him and his new wife, Heidi Pratt.

The newlyweds are on their way back home to LA and then leaving tomorrow for New York City, where they are going to be appearing on Letterman and a ton of other media appearances.

Oh great, another Baldwin and a mystery female to take their place.....
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31069821/
And, now there's a surprise in store for remaining contestant Stephen Baldwin, 43, according to DailyFill.com - which reports that his older brother, Daniel Baldwin, is secretly in Costa Rica. Daniel, 48, is now poised to step in for the infamous Montag, 22, and Pratt, 25, who both twice threatened to walk off during the premiere episode.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

say-what said:


> Or it's just more fake publicity to keep the idiots watching to see if they really do leave this time - I'll pass and read about it tomorrow......


I'm with you


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Did any of you catch this last night? :nono2:
> 
> This is a super turd of a show and I can't believe they treat us peasants this way. At different times in the first episode I was like WTF, that team lost the food privilege and the winning team was told not to give any part of there food to the losers. That didn't work, they all shared the winners food.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that I wouldn't consider any of those people to be celebrities.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

"As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!!!" -- Arthur Carlson, WKRP in Cincinnati. 

------------

Cancer group refuses Patti's charity from reality show -- says Blago accused of extorting partner

http://blogs.suntimes.com/blago/2009/06/cancer_foundation_refuses_patt.html


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Funny thing is that I wouldn't consider any of those people to be celebrities.


Celebrity is apparently very loosely defined for this show.....:sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!!!" -- Arthur Carlson, WKRP in Cincinnati.


_{**gigglesnort**}_ I remember that ep. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!!!" -- Arthur Carlson, WKRP in Cincinnati.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...





say-what said:


> Celebrity is apparently very loosely defined for this show.....:sure:


They tried to book Rod but he had some issues getting the courts approval in order to leave the USA


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> _{**gigglesnort**}_ I remember that ep. :lol:


I thought that quote would be fitting for a Turkey of a show as "I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here!":lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, you guys go ahead and boycott the show. I promised my wife that we would record the first week of it and decide later, so I have little choice. 

I have to admit though, that the on-camera/off-camera shenanigans are entertaining. That in itself is enough to keep me interested. Don't care who wins, just give me the drama.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!!!" -- Arthur Carlson, WKRP in Cincinnati.
> 
> ------------





HDG said:


> _{**gigglesnort**}_ I remember that ep. :lol:


+1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I thought that quote would be fitting for a Turkey of a show as "I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here!":lol:


... (_says the President of NBC to the Board of Directors)_ ...:lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> ... (_says the President of NBC to the Board of Directors)_ ...:lol:


Maybe this is Seinfeld's idea 10 years later

A show about nothing, where people on the show can do what ever they want. Lets make a reality show where the contestant don't have to play if they don't want too, "the anti survivor show" where you the contestant make up the rules, people will love it&#8230;&#8230;:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Last night's episode confirmed that Heidi and Spencer are gone. They left after they challenged each other to find stars in a dark, creature-infested room. Spencer won 2 to 1 but they never showed the team eating the fish reward or whether they (the men) shared their bounty with the women.

Patti was voted by the men to recieve immunity from elimination, which was interesting. 

I still can't shake the suspicion that some or all of the contestants are in it for more than just the charity money. No proof, of course. It just bothers me that Patti, at this juncture in her chaotic life - with hubby a few trials away from jail - would take on the jungle. Of course, given the chance, so would have Rod. So I wonder if charity was the only incentive?...

BTW ... the dunk tank did have a water element to it.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

say-what said:


> I'm sort of surprised that this train wreck did as well as it did in the ratings, I'm curious as to how many viewers they lose tonight. I know I'll be watching anything but this.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/02/monday-ratings-im-a-celebrity-leads-nbc-to-victory/19806





oldschoolecw said:


> I am willing to bet it drops down tonight





HDG said:


> I think you're right, but not at first. Most of us will tune in to see the finish of the elimination challenge ... then tune out.


The new numbers are in http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/0...d-by-law-order-svu-finale-obama-special/19940

We were right and I look for a bigger drop coming


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> BTW ... the dunk tank did have a water element to it.


Did anyone drowned?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Did anyone drowned?


No, but as soon as the water started, everyone jumped out of the pool. :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> No, but as soon as the water started, everyone jumped out of the pool. :lol:


They should have added electricity also:eek2:

Are you watching again tonight?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

HDG said:


> Last night's episode confirmed that Heidi and Spencer are gone.


Apparently not - what a joke of a show.

Heidi & Spencer Pratt Remaining on I'm a Celebrity, Says Rep
http://www.usmagazine.com/news/rep-heidi-and-spencer-pratt-remaining-on-im-a-celebrity-200936

"Heidi and Spencer are still in the jungle and part of the show," their rep told Us Wednesday morning.

Us can also exclusively report that Spencer's sister Stephanie and his friend Spenser (yes, there's another one, only spelled with an 's') were the people under the blankets at L.A.'s LAX airport Tuesday night. They were simply used as decoy to throw people off and give the illusion that Spencer and Heidi had returned to L.A., says a source.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> They should have added electricity also:eek2:
> 
> Are you watching again tonight?


The way they jumped outta there, you could've sworm they added jolts to the water. :hurah:

Yeah, gotta see what speidi's coming up with to explain their return. Besides, I gotta record it until the first contestant goes home ... so I'm stuck till Thursday. 

I wonder if NBC's been in on the hoax all along? Makes for interesting press ... not good press, mind you, but interesting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

say-what said:


> Apparently not - what a joke of a show.
> 
> Heidi & Spencer Pratt Remaining on I'm a Celebrity, Says Rep
> http://www.usmagazine.com/news/rep-heidi-and-spencer-pratt-remaining-on-im-a-celebrity-200936
> ...


As of last night, the show claimed they were history. Of course, E! now says it's not so ... for now. :sure:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

say-what said:


> Apparently not - what a joke of a show.
> 
> Heidi & Spencer Pratt Remaining on I'm a Celebrity, Says Rep
> http://www.usmagazine.com/news/rep-heidi-and-spencer-pratt-remaining-on-im-a-celebrity-200936
> ...


Heidi won't be around very long if she is indeed back.. 
As I understand the vote process, the person with the least amount of votes goes home. Heidi's name is not on the ballot (just checked NBC.COM) thus she would have the least, zero.

The public is not going to put up with this on-off game very long before revolting. If they indeed are back tonight and Heidi receives some magic exemption then my suspicions that Speidi has something more to do with the show then just being on it will be confirmed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Heidi won't be around very long if she is indeed back..
> As I understand the vote process, the person with the least amount of votes goes home. Heidi's name is not on the ballot (just checked NBC.COM) thus she would have the least, zero.
> 
> The public is not going to put up with this on-off game very long before revolting. If they indeed are back tonight and Heidi receives some magic exemption then my suspicions that Speidi has something more to do with the show then just being on it will be confirmed.


Now _there's_ a thought... but I think there's a twist here...

I just went to NBC's home page, from there I clicked on _Vote Now_ ... all I got was the IAC-GMOH main page. Didn't see a link to vote. On top of that, Spencer's and Heidi's pictures are still blacked out with "Quit" written on them. My guess is that this will change after tonight's episode if they in fact return, giving people a chance to still vote with Heidi on the ballot. All that said, I agree that Heidi may well be on the chopping block.

Also of interest is when you click on the _"Celebrities and their Charities"_ link Spencer's pic and charity are no longer listed. I'll take that to mean that the ARC has backed out of their permission to post the logo. Heidi's charity is still posted.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Heidi and Spencer made their plea to return during last night's episode, but still haven't rejoined the group. In penance, they will have to spend the night inside the lost chamber in the company of all those creepy-crawly-critters. On top of that, they'll have to abide by the results of a group vote regarding their return.

In the meantime, Daniel Baldwin has been inserted into the men's group as a speidi "replacement". The program ended while the group was voting on accepting or rejecting speidi's return. _(As can be expected, Daniel was against the return.)_

Film at 11, I guess.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> Heidi and Spencer made their plea to return during last night's episode, but still haven't rejoined the group. In penance, they will have to spend the night inside the lost chamber in the company of all those creepy-crawly-critters. On top of that, they'll have to abide by the results of a group vote regarding their return.
> 
> In the meantime, Daniel Baldwin has been inserted into the men's group as a speidi "replacement". The program ended while the group was voting on accepting or rejecting speidi's return. _(As can be expected, Daniel was against the return.)_
> 
> Film at 11, I guess.


:nono2:Your still watching this show, I know, I know, you will watch it until someone is voted out


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> :nono2:Your still watching this show, I know, I know, you will watch it until someone is voted out


Lord knows I'm praying that I don't get hooked on it before someone is eliminated!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

The numbers keep dropping :lol:

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/0...nk-you-can-dance-and-wipeout-lead-night/20035


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> The numbers keep dropping :lol:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/0...nk-you-can-dance-and-wipeout-lead-night/20035


Dropping numbers amid escalating drama (albeit contrived). Go figure. :sure:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Even all this contrived drama can't help....


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

say-what said:


> Even all this contrived drama can't help....


Yeah, it actually helped turn me away


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am shocked they are even having a 2nd one. The first one tanked and from what I can tell of the people in the 2nd one they have dropped the bar a couple of notches down.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I am shocked they are even having a 2nd one. The first one tanked and from what I can tell of the people in the 2nd one they have dropped the bar a couple of notches down.


Agreed! With the exception of one or two, I wouldn't even classify them as being celebrities.

I still smell a rat on this. If Speidi ends up getting voted back in, it will only confirm what I'm thinking...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> Yeah, it actually helped turn me away


Ditto!

Forgot it was even on last night! Only remembered it during 'Wipeout' (wonder why?)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually enjoy Wipeout. Nothing like watching multiple people face plant.. What people will do for a 1/24 chance of winning 50K.

In my opinion.. 

Celebrity + Reality Show = UGH!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I actually enjoy Wipeout. Nothing like watching multiple people face plant.. What people will do for a 1/24 chance of winning 50K.
> 
> In my opinion..
> 
> Celebrity + Reality Show = UGH!!


Don't get me wrong, I enjoy "Wipeout" as well.

I really can not think of a celebrity edition of any reality show that has done well.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I actually enjoy Wipeout. Nothing like watching multiple people face plant.. What people will do for a 1/24 chance of winning 50K.
> 
> In my opinion..
> 
> Celebrity + Reality Show = UGH!!


Now, now, there are a few combinations that could prove quite entertaining.

Like:

Celebrities + Attacking Animals = 
Dancing + Attacking Animals = 
etc :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Now, now, there are a few combinations that could prove quite entertaining.
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


How about a celebrity edition of "Dirty Jobs". Have the fans determine the most disgusting jobs Mike Rowe has ever had to do and have the celebs give it a whirl!


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone remember this show from 2003. I don't, but one of my kids does. He said he watched on episode.

I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here (2003)

I would have liked to have seen "Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus!"


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JmC said:


> Does anyone remember this show from 2003. I don't, but one of my kids does. He said he watched on episode.
> 
> I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here (2003)
> 
> I would have liked to have seen "Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus!"


Unfortunately, I remember it!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe I keep watching this show. Most of it is watched in 3x though. Only takes about 15 minutes per 1 hour show.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I can't believe I keep watching this show. Most of it is watched in 3x though. Only takes about 15 minutes per 1 hour show.


It's like a really bad train wreck .. you can't turn away :lol: .. I'm still watching parts of it, but I definitely will not be subjecting my wife to this dreck. If I had any expectations from this I would be sorely disappointed. I'm glad I went in expecting a really bad show ..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Last night's episode did it for me ... and thankfully, the wife. 

Drawing out speidi's return until next week when they will come back with a clean slate (if they come back at all) was all the contrived drama I could take.

If they return, it'll be totally unfair and of little consolation to Angela, who participated in the game and and didn't resort to histrionics.

But, I enjoyed the first week anyway. Like Doug said, it's a train wreck hard to turn away from. Well, as far as I'm concerned, all cars have come to a stanstill and only dust and smoke remain. They can clean up the mess without me.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It's like a really bad train wreck .. you can't turn away :lol: .. I'm still watching parts of it, but I definitely will not be subjecting my wife to this dreck. If I had any expectations from this I would be sorely disappointed. I'm glad I went in expecting a really bad show ..





HDG said:


> Last night's episode did it for me ... and thankfully, the wife.
> 
> Drawing out speidi's return until next week when they will come back with a clean slate (if they come back at all) was all the contrived drama I could take.
> 
> ...


http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/06/05/thursday-ratings-abc-nba-finals-lakers-crush-rivals/20131

Some of the numbers are in :nono2: will you people stop watching this crapola already :lol: numbers are up from yesterday


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't believe people are still watching this dreck



NBC's Executive Vice President of Alternative Programming Paul Telegdy said:


> http://www.ryanseacrest.com/blog/wh...peidi-is-everything-thats-wrong-with-america/
> 
> "They are everything that's wrong with America...they are insincere, lazy, entitled and they claim the devil has possessed them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, right. Seem's like it's just more of NBC's contrived attempt to further insult our intelligence with Speidi's staged histrionics.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't believe the numbers are up, _oldschool_ ... but then again, the deception has been pretty effective.

I'm not totally convinced they will be back, _say-what. _Of course, if they do, then you know the voting players are walking around with sore arms. 

I don't know how far they (NBC) will go to milk this - last night was enough for me - and I can't imagine that what remains of their audience can be _that_ gullible. Maybe they are, I don't know. If so, then they deserve what they get.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I think the slight increase in numbers has more to do with what the other networks were showing at the time then the people taking a interest in the show. I would like to believe people are not that gullible but then again ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I think the slight increase in numbers has more to do with what the other networks were showing at the time then the people taking a interest in the show. *I would like to believe people are not the gullible but then again ..*.


... ya never know.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

All over the "other" networks .. news about a cast member ..


Spoiler



enline.com


> *Heidi Pratt Hospitalized in Costa Rica*
> Heidi Pratt was hospitalized today in Costa Rica during her and Spencer's stay in "isolation" from the rest of the cast of the NBC reality series. Spencer accompanied his wife on the ambulance ride and remains by her bedside.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> All over the "other" networks .. news about a cast member ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yet another twist. I'm not crass enough to call this another put-on, so our prayers are with her for a quick recovery. Hang in there, girl!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> All over the "other" networks .. news about a cast member ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No real surprise on the cast member


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> No real surprise on the cast member


I'm sure it is all fake


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I'm sure it is all fake


No, no, no!!! That would totally destroy my faith in NBC's integrity! !rolling


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

According to someone claiming to be from the network (posting on EW's community response blog):

***​_*Network Crew Member* Sun, Jun 7, 2009 at 11:32 AM EST

__Several things... Heidi is already out of the hospital (she wasn't even in that long#. She was not hospitalized for their seclusion in the hut. Heidi got ill after a challenge that was filmed on Saturday. Spidi were only secluded in the hut for a couple of hours #not days# so there would be footage of them in the room that could be shown. _

_The cast voted for them not to be allowed to return, but the network made the final decision of course. During the time Spidi was secluded in the hut they were 'plotting and planning' their next way to get time out of the jungle #having already spent more time at the local resort nearby than in the jungle#. _

_They didn't even seem to realize that they were being recorded because they were being horribly foul about the cast, crew and network. The only reason they returned in the first place is because they were informed they would be in breach of contract for quitting the show without being voted out. _

_The cast has been upset about Spidi being allowed to return because they were told #on air# that it was their choice, yet even though they decided against their return the producers allowed their return #controversy *[Edited to add:*] creates ratings#. Several cast members said they plan to reveal the whole truth after the show ends.
_

_***_​
There may be some truth to this, but you might want to take it with a grain of salt until next week. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDG said:


> According to someone claiming to be from the network (posting on EW's community response blog):
> 
> ***​_*Network Crew Member* Sun, Jun 7, 2009 at 11:32 AM EST
> 
> ...


As each day passes, I believe more and more that Spiedi has a deeper connection to the show then we have been led to believe and in fact the entire show is rigged to be nothing but a Spiedi publicity fest.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> According to someone claiming to be from the network (posting on EW's community response blog):
> 
> ***​_*Network Crew Member* Sun, Jun 7, 2009 at 11:32 AM EST
> 
> ...


I can see this has become you're favorite TV show of all time


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I can see this has become you're favorite TV show of all time


Ah, yes ... IAC-GMOOH: the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> As each day passes, I believe more and more that Spiedi has a deeper connection to the show then we have been led to believe and in fact the entire show is rigged to be nothing but a Spiedi publicity fest.


Does this ring a bell? ...



"HDG on 6/2/09" said:


> [...] Anything this bad has to be a paid gig.


You won't hear any arguments from me.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry folks, I left out the last sentence of the quote from *Network Crew Membe*r I posted a while ago. I edited the post to include it. Again, I apologize for my fat-fingered habit.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This could be an interesting turn of events ..


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This could be an interesting turn of events ..


 You can't look away from the train wreck either :lol::lol:


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Just so that everyone knows, Nelson ratings have proven to be highly ineffective, and cable executives are finding that out by how many people watch their shows using streaming video from their own site.

All nelsons show is if a person tuned in. For all you know people may have wanted to know what the hell this ****ty show is, then quickly turned it off.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dave29 said:


> You can't look away from the train wreck either :lol::lol:


No .. It's an incredibly crappy show .. even beyond crappy .. but I can't turn away


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

On Survivor the contestants are covered with bug bites after about a week, tonight should be interesting on how these guys from this show look, unless there staying in a hotel after filming :lol: 

I’m not going to start watching again until there all infected with the H1N1 virus


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Fox News reports that the pair are now threatening to sue NBC. :rotfl: 

I guess that means two full hours tonight on how they got mistreated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> On Survivor the contestants are covered with bug bites after about a week, tonight should be interesting on how these guys from this show look, unless there staying in a hotel after filming :lol:
> 
> I'm not going to start watching again until there all infected with the H1N1 virus


They are not roughing it quite the same as Survivor .. I swear they talked about taking showers even.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> They are not roughing it quite the same as Survivor .. I swear they talked about taking showers even.


Their "camp" looks like a set to me. I also like how their food is lowered into camp from overhead:lol:, where does it come from


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

What I don't get is the sheer amount of fresh water all around them, and yet Daniel was thinking about throwing up a tarp to catch rain water. 

Also, how come no shelters are visible?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> Also, how come no shelters are visible?


...because it is inside of a set:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dave29 said:


> ...because it is inside of a set:lol:


Sure looks that way, _dave_. :sure:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS:lol:
http://blog.zap2it.com/korbitv/2009...urday-for-some-sort-of-illness-though-we.html

As I reported yesterday, Heidi Pratt (nee Montag) was hospitalized in Costa Rica Saturday for some sort of illness, though we're still not quite sure what.

The news was reported by Heidi's sister-in-law, Stephanie Pratt, who tweeted that Heidi was rushed to the hospital after being locked in a dark room for three days with no food or water. She said that NBC had gone too far, torturing Heidi and Spencer after they quit and then begged to rejoin the network's summer reality series "I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here!"

However, I'm hearing from a source close to the production that the so-called "torture" of Speidi never happened. Not only was the "dark room" (see photo below) they inhabited cleared of all the rats, snakes and bugs before they entered, I'm told Spencer and Heidi spent no longer than 14 hours in there and were provided food and water during their stay.

"They quit the show on Monday, stayed in a hotel for three days and then begged to come back," the insider said. "They entered the 'Lost Chamber' on Thursday at 4:30 p.m. and were out of there by 6:30 a.m. on Friday. They were actually in very good spirits when they walked out and you will see that if you watch tomorrow night's episode."

According to the source, Spencer and Heidi pretty much slept comfortably the whole time they were locked up: "There might've been a noise or two made to freak them out and maybe a rogue insect or two that snuck back into the space, but other than that, the two of them were fine."

In fact, it has been pouring rain in the Costan Rican jungle for the past few days, so Heidi and Spencer could consider themselves lucky as they were sheltered from the elements by four walls while the rest of the cast has been left to battle the rain unprotected.

Speaking of the rest of the cast, one of the other remaining celebrities -- not Heidi or Spencer -- has quit the show for good. I'm not sure who it is, but we'll soon find out.

Any guesses?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, I read that. My first guess is Janice. She hates bugs, is lazy and has been _"complaining"_ of bronchitis all week. She's my candidate.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HDG said:


> Yeah, I read that. My first guess is Janice. She hates bugs, is lazy and has been _"complaining"_ of bronchitis all week. She's my candidate.


The three people that I don't think would ever quit are Sanjaya, Lou and Stephen.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The three people that I don't think would ever quit are Sanjaya, Lou and Stephen.


+1


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Geez, all this fake publicity .... there's nothing I'd put past Heidi and Spencer when it comes to manufacturing publicity and I suspect that NBC was in on this from the begining, or decided to play along knowing that the show would be a dud without the manufactured controversy.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

say-what said:


> Geez, all this fake publicity .... there's nothing I'd put past Heidi and Spencer when it comes to manufacturing publicity and I suspect that NBC was in on this from the begining, or decided to play along knowing that the show would be a dud without the manufactured controversy.


At this stage of the investigation, we know that the train ran off the tracks, but we're not entirely sure of the contributing factors leading to the wreck.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

*Holly Montag joins 'I'm a Celebrity...*



> he jungle might have temporality taken out one Montag, when Heidi Pratt (formerly Montag) landed in the hospital after coming down with a stomach infection, but another member of the reality family is about to join the competition. Welcome to the jungle, Holly Montag.
> 
> NBC has exclusively revealed to Access Hollywood that Holly will be newest cast member to join the competition on the reality show. She will not be appearing on Monday night's episode, but will be appearing shortly.


Full article: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31172711/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> *Holly Montag joins 'I'm a Celebrity...*
> 
> Full article: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31172711/


How lame. This girl is not a celebrity.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

dave29 said:


> How lame. This girl is not a celebrity.


Apparently in today's world, being on a show about a bunch of rich brats living in "The Hills" is enough to qualify as a celebrity.

Gone are the days when you actually had to have done something to get famous.

If Holly Montag is half as annoying as her half-witted sister and dumber than dirt brother in law, this will be the straw that breaks the proverbial camel's back, and I won't have any problems looking away from this train wreck.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am actually shocked that you guys are still looking at his train wreck.. I looked once for about 20 minutes and made my decision based on it. Enjoy the show guys but this one jumped the shark when the producers were sitting in the bar two sheets to the wind.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Haha, I just saw Daniel Baldwin smoking a cigarette.:lol: I didn't know they had those in the jungle


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dave29 said:


> Haha, I just saw Daniel Baldwin smoking a cigarette.:lol: I didn't know they had those in the jungle


:smoking::nono2:

 you mean you are actually watching it live??


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> :smoking::nono2:
> 
> you mean you are actually watching it live??


:lol: Yeah

Now I'm embarrassed.:sure:

Nothing else is on!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

So has the train wreck burst into flames yet? :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

say-what said:


> So has the train wreck burst into flames yet? :lol:


Uh-uh. Actually it's getting dowsed more than Sanjaya's dip in the creek last night. :sure:

Holly Montag - replacing a wannabe-diva with a, a ... a ... _wannabe_! Give me a break!

Yeah, I saw Daniel puffing away in one of those scenes. I also "think" I saw Frances in another one well after she had _left the camp_. Sloppy editing.

Does anyone else think that the food challenges are weighted towards the men? I keep seeing challenges that exploit either a woman's physical weakness (trudging through mud) or sensibilities (fear of critters and bugs). Granted, some of the men suffer from similar anxieties, but they are more prone to overcome them than the women are. Aren't there any mental or intellectual challenges that are equal for both sexes?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

One word about the Speidi thing .. Fake! .. no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> One word about the Speidi thing .. Fake! .. no doubt in my mind.


I'm compelled to agree. Too much, too quick ... too early.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

The only question is whether someone on the production and or NBC was in on it or did Spencer and Heidi do this on their own.

I keep thinking back to when Spencer was on teh phone with the NBC exec in the first or second episode. Toward the apparent end of the call he said "thank you for the opportunity". I have to wonder if that was right after the guy laid into him and told him to suck it up and they just edited that out, as that is what I expect an exec to say if any talent called him directly from any set to whine about the conditions after they agreed to a contract, much less some complete wannabe.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lee L said:


> The only question is whether someone on the production and or NBC was in on it or did Spencer and Heidi do this on their own.


Good question, but it seemed to me that it was Spencer and Heidi doing their own thing.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Good question, but it seemed to me that it was Spencer and Heidi doing their own thing.


They didn't want to be there, so they faked it.
If it weren't for the breach of contract, they never would have come back.

I could be wrong though


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> Aren't there any mental or intellectual challenges that are equal for both sexes?


Turning off this insanity at home is equal but they keep tuning in :lol:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'm just hoping they are now gone for good. And good riddence to them. Patti has impressed me so far, and I was definitely NOT expecting to even like her!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Do any of you that are still watching this show have any updates for us that don’t watch anymore? 
Are they all covered in bug bites? 
Has any one died of starvation?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Do any of you that are still watching this show have any updates for us that don't watch anymore?
> Are they all covered in bug bites?
> Has any one died of starvation?


No updates, besides.....

Janice is the most annoying person in the world and they all hate her.

Yes, some are covered in bug bites, but they have been given a lotion for the bites:lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> No updates, besides.....
> 
> Janice is the most annoying person in the world and they all hate her.
> 
> Yes, some are covered in bug bites, but they have been given a lotion for the bites:lol:


From The Silence of the Lambs

It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told. 
It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again. 
Yes, it will, Precious, won't it? It will get the hose! 
Now it places the lotion in the basket. 
It places the lotion in the basket. 
Put the ****ing lotion in the basket!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Let me know when they resort to cannibalism :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Highlights of the night?

Girls win first food challenge
Girls win first immunity
Everyone hates Janice
Janice keeps saying "poor, poor pitiful me .. I won't eat now"
Janice steals granola bar (on camera) and then lies about it
If the cast could .. Janice would be tossed in river and abandoned
Holly Montag joins the cast and seems to be a much better person than Heidi
Also seems that Holly doesn't really like Spencer which doesn't really come as a shock.

Interestingly, these folks are bonding in much the same way folks from Survivor do despite the additional amenities they do have.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Highlights of the night?
> 
> Girls win first food challenge
> Girls win first immunity
> ...


Don't forget......

She peed in the middle of their camp while everyone was sleeping, and then asked who peed in the camp. :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Don't forget......
> 
> She peed in the middle of their camp while everyone was sleeping, and then asked who peed in the camp. :lol:


:nono2:Sounds scripted to me:nono2:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> :nono2:Sounds scripted to me:nono2:


I doubt it, she is just one nasty broad that doesn't care about anything but herself.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

There were two things I could have predicted about the "hanging" immunity chalenge: (1) a male would win it (true), and (2) Torrie would be the last of the women to drop (also true). Men have the upper-body strength to deal with hanging by your arms that women don't, and Torri, because of her wrestling background, is/was better developed in her arms - slam dunk, no brainer. Up to that point, all challenges have favored the men, both physically and psychologically.

The women (finally) won the tree surgery challenge and enjoyed hot dogs with chips and stuff. A challenge equal for all!! What a concept!

Next came the luxury challenge where the men (John/Stephen) and the women (Holly/Janice) competed to saw a log, uncover a math problem, solve the problem and unlock a combination lock with the answer. Both sides struggled with the answer, but eventually the women won. They won some athletic devices (?) and granola bars. The men did not take the loss very graciously.

Janice urinated next to her bunk while all (but the camera) were asleep and feigned ignorance; she then proceeded to steal and consume one of the four energy bars intended for the women's group and again feigned innocence. The camera did not lie in either event ... guilty as charged! Also caught by the camera, Janice spitting on a plate she was detailed to wash.

We were compelled to watch another political break courtesy of Patti RE: hubby. NBC is really getting brazen.

Holly is behaving a whole lot better than her sibling ever did.

All but Janice participated in a fireside chat about life-changing experiences. There were enough tears to drown out where Janice pee'd.

For his leadership roles, Lou was awarded a chance to speak to a loved one and told to select two others to do the same ... he chose Daniel (wife is expecting soon) and Patti (yep, sob story took).

Off they all went into the jungle ... fade ... queue promo.

Unrelated 1: Still no shelters visible for anyone. The camp appears to be protected by some kind of canopy that remains unseen by the viewing public. All camera shots avoid it, but it's the only way to explain them not getting drenched unless they've been outside of the main camp area.

Unrelated 2: Daniel took another puff on screen.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDG said:


> Unrelated 1: Still no shelters visible for anyone. The camp appears to be protected by some kind of canopy that remains unseen by the viewing public. All camera shots avoid it, but it's the only way to explain them not getting drenched unless they've been outside of the main camp area.


Do you happen to recall the movie, "The Truman Show"?? This whole thing could be taking place on a sound stage at the Raleigh Studios in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like Holly has a crush on Sanjaya.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Do you happen to recall the movie, "The Truman Show"?? This whole thing could be taking place on a sound stage at the Raleigh Studios in Manhattan Beach.


Yes, I remember ... and I'm trying not to think of that. :sure:

Actually, someone here - although not with specificity - mentioned a scenario reminiscent of that thought.

But still, NBC wouldn't josh us in such a way ... _would they_?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Looks like Holly has a crush on Sanjaya.


I'm starting to like her. Who'd-a-thought?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Awww how Christian of Heidi to do this...
http://www.popeater.com/television/...vision/article/heidi-montag-in-playboy/524805


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

In case you missed it (no big surprise), Daniel was sent packing by America last night. Yes, Daniel - as in _one-of-the-Baldwins_ - while the likes of Janice will stick around for at least another week. And the real kicker is that Janice didn't even place in the bottom three!

It's kinda hard to understand the voters choice, unless you come to terms with America's predilection for the inane ... or maybe it's a morbid curiosity of what other gross acts Janice can perform for us? Not a healthy indulgence. Either way, it was an upset not many saw coming.

The challenge returned to its old formula last night, giving Sanjaya's reach the edge over Holly's shorter frame in the "shopping" food challenge. She simple could not reach the grocery items that were hanging and that proved to be no obstacle for the taller Sanjaya. Needless to say, the men won. And what a reward it was! :sure: A plethora of Mexican re-fried beans, avocados and tortilla shells ... yum-yum!

If you missed this episode, good for you!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Janice is the choice of the "Vote for the Worst" website. They probably have an edge with this show given the limited viewership.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

say-what said:


> Janice is the choice of the "Vote for the Worst" website. They probably have an edge with this show given the limited viewership.


There's an irony there my superstition should leave alone.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, there's only next week left .. then everyone will get booted ..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Well, there's only next week left .. then everyone will get booted ..


I don't suppose we'll know who won until the last broadcast on the 24th.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> Do you happen to recall the movie, "The Truman Show"?? This whole thing could be taking place on a sound stage at the Raleigh Studios in Manhattan Beach.


The female host (no idea of her name, they are both utterly unmemorable) at one point on Wednesday said they were in a studio, before she corrected herself. I just found it interesting she used the word studio, which tends to mean inside. Surelyshe would have said set if she were outside. Someone who DVR'd it (there must be at least one crazy person at least!!!) can probably run it back and check.

What is more important is....

Who (the ****) voted for Janice to STAY??????????????????? :eek2::nono::eek2:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

CoriBright said:


> The female host (no idea of her name, they are both utterly unmemorable) at one point on Wednesday said they were in a studio, before she corrected herself. I just found it interesting she used the word studio, which tends to mean inside. Surelyshe would have said set if she were outside. Someone who DVR'd it (there must be at least one crazy person at least!!!) can probably run it back and check.
> 
> What is more important is....
> 
> Who (the ****) voted for Janice to STAY??????????????????? :eek2::nono::eek2:


I believe they mentioned in the first episode that Myleene Klass was winner of the original British Version


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> The female host (no idea of her name, they are both utterly unmemorable) at one point on Wednesday said they were in a studio, before she corrected herself. I just found it interesting she used the word studio, which tends to mean inside. Surelyshe would have said set if she were outside. Someone who DVR'd it (there must be at least one crazy person at least!!!) can probably run it back and check.
> 
> What is more important is....
> 
> Who (the ****) voted for Janice to STAY??????????????????? :eek2::nono::eek2:


Yes, I caught the slip. No need to check your sanity ... she said it. At the time, my immediate reaction was like yours; "why say studio?" when she could have said "set" or "location". Given the great production value of this show however, I chose to ignore it. 

NBC "voted" for Janice to stay. Who else would want her?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Thank goodness, I thought I might have imagined it or I was hearing things. Oh well, four more shows to go and we'll see how long we have to suffer Janice.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://blog.zap2it.com/korbitv/2009...n-rushed-to-costa-rican-medical-facility.html

Exclusive: Janice Dickinson rushed to Costa Rican medical facility

Well, Heidi and Spencer may have left the Costan Rican jungle for good -- finally -- but the drama on "I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here!" apparently continues.
A source close to the production tells me the self-proclaimed "world's first Supermodel," Ms. Janice Dickinson, was rushed by ambulance to the on-set medical facility this weekend after suffering from some sort of illness. 
As of now, there's no word on what exactly ailed Janice, but I'm told the cameras have been following her every step of the way, so we'll likely find out on the show tonight. 
I'm thinking John Salley and Daniel Baldwin poisoned her. You?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I'm thinking John Salley and Daniel Baldwin poisoned her. You?


Or snake bite from the snakes attracted to the rats that were attracted to the


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That was a pretty elaborate tunnel system for the middle of a Costa Rican jungle

Especially when people were tossing the alligators into the pool of water, that must have been a whole other section of tunnel that we couldn't see:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I quit the jungle. Too many insults to my intelligence. NBC is stupid for thinking we are. Enjoy.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> That was a pretty elaborate tunnel system for the middle of a Costa Rican jungle
> 
> Especially when people were tossing the alligators into the pool of water, that must have been a whole other section of tunnel that we couldn't see:lol:





HDG said:


> I quit the jungle. Too many insults to my intelligence. NBC is stupid for thinking we are. Enjoy.


I haven't watched it since the second day, what moronic thing did they do to get so many PO'ed?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I haven't watched it since the second day, what moronic thing did they do to get so many PO'ed?


Nothing really, hasn't really changed since day one.

I'm not PO'ed about it, I keep watching it because it is so fake and dramatic at the same time that it is pretty amusing to me now.

I can't stop watching:lol:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

hahah I love the fact that the rain stops at the perfect time... I wish we could control our weather like that here. The tunnel was classic though... Could it be any more obvious that they are on a set someplace...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting dynamics in the show .. Turns out John is a popular guy with the viewers.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Interesting dynamics in the show .. Turns out John is a popular guy with the viewers.


I was thinking the same thing.

But yet he was in the bottom 2 last week???

I wonder how many people actually vote? Maybe NBC males up the numbers:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Or could it just be that NBC cooked the vote so they could name a black American the leader of the group? They've been pretty self-serving so far - right down to the GE comercials ...

Nah...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> Or could it just be that NBC cooked the vote so they could name a black American the leader of the group? They've been pretty self-serving so far - right down to the GE comercials ...
> 
> Nah...


I doubt that has anything to do with it considering he missed most of the questions.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I doubt that has anything to do with it considering he missed most of the questions.


_"... he missed most of the questions."_ Exactly.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Janice is gone .. Wonder who the bad guy will be next week ..


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Janice is gone .. Wonder who the bad guy will be next week ..


I thought the 3 week life span of this show ended this past week?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I watched one eppy of this show..I'd rather watch CSI:Miami....both are crap, at least with CSI:M there are great beaches, a plot of sorts, and Emily P.,nice (but the worst actress on tv).:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> and Emily P.,nice (but the worst actress on tv).:lol:


I'm glad someone agrees with me:lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd rather watch I'm a Celebrity than CSI: Miami .. I'm still bummed I didn't slap David Caruso in the face when I had a chance.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I'd rather watch I'm a Celebrity than CSI: Miami .. I'm still bummed I didn't slap David Caruso in the face when I had a chance.


Who isn't?.:hurah:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> I thought the 3 week life span of this show ended this past week?


I believe the show officially ends on Thursday (june 25th).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> and Emily P.,nice (but the worst actress on tv).:lol:





dave29 said:


> I'm glad someone agrees with me:lol:


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Who isn't?.:hurah:


But I really did have the chance .. he was a barely a foot away for a very brief moment in time. Unfortunately, my back was turned and I only realized a few seconds after that moment passed.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> But I really did have the chance .. he was a barely a foot away for a very brief moment in time. Unfortunately, my back was turned and I only realized a few seconds after that moment passed.


If you could only turn back time:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Welp....

Who do you guys think is going to win?

Torrie
John
Lou

I think I'm pulling for Torrie.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Welp....
> 
> Who do you guys think is going to win?
> 
> ...


Lou should win this, although Torrie's been a real trouper and could win it as well.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Lou should win this, although Torrie's been a real trouper and could win it as well.


*Sanjaya!!!*

...oh, he's gone ... ok...

*Janice!!!*

No? Rats, um...

Last guess... either Lou, Torrie or John.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Lou should win and definitely deserves it, but Torrie will probably win for her boob appeal.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> Lou should win and definitely deserves it, but Torrie will probably win for her boob appeal.


She was also a great competitor, and even beat Lou and the guys in a challenge or 2.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

For those that don't know...... Lou won.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup .. FF'd through it last night. Actually, it was funny watching Lou get his "tan" :lol:

Lou & Torrie as the final 2 were a good choice. I still can't believe that Stephen quit. In any event, it was interesting watching the Celebrities transform. Even Janice seemed to take a bit from it all (but just a tiny bit).

Nonetheless .. if anyone ever asks me if they should watch this show .. I'll respond with a very quick "no!"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So, is the train wreck over with? :sure:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HDG said:


> So, is the train wreck over with? :sure:


This must be the reason Michael Jackson OD'd :lol:


----------

